# So what's the lowdown on decaf! Anything good out there?



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I love my coffee, but not always so keen on the way it affects me, especially later in the day.

So what's the story, are all decals a waste of time? Will I lose the delicate flavours and complexity I get from a normal bean? Some companies like allpress swear that you'd barely know it was decaf, but I'm not so sure.

Would value any personal recommendations


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

A couple of years ago a competitor at the UK Barista Championships served a decaf. It was absolutely lovely and unless you were told you would have been hard pressed to tell the difference.

I tasted some in Vancouver in 2011 from Swiss Water who brought some along to a cupping. We tasted them alongside caffeinated and beans decaffeinated by other methods (which left a metallic taste)

The Swiss Water decaf beans were pretty close to the caffeinated beans

I last (knowingly) had decaf beans from James Gourmet and Londinium

I'd try these again based on the good experience last time.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh my, I could only have decaf a while back. The co2 decaffeinated beans were the only ones I found retained any of the flavour, a lot are pretty bad, but some are difficult to tell from caffeinated beans.

All these were from hasbean at the time, found the beans swiss water decaffeinated pretty lousy.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks Glenn, good to hear.

Extract speak highly of their own decaf and I may give it a try. I would love to hear from others who have experience of easily available decafs


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Dear Green do a Columbian decaf, it's lovely actually!


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Has Bean's Cane sugar processed Colombian Meridiano was good, but could not get anything like espresso from it, unfortunately. I've heard mentioned before the James Gourmet one was very good, but when I looked at that time, it was not in stock.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

tribs said:


> Has Bean's Cane sugar processed Colombian Meridiano was good, but could not get anything like espresso from it,


agreed 100% on this. As brewed it was awesome but wouldnt behave under 9BAR


----------



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

I went along to the Square Mile sale recently and they had some of their Ethiopian Worka Decaf in an airpot which was fantastic - fruity, funky and delicously addictive. I would strongly recommend if you like super-fruity brewed coffee.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Londinium decaf is really good and I can highly recommend it


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

I've just ordered some Costa Rica SHB Swiss Water Decaf to give them a try. I've only ever had instant decaf before so not a fan. Hoping this will be a bit better! It'll allow me to play with the machine more too without staying awake all night (already a bit of an insomniac)! I'll let you know how it tastes.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

skenno said:


> I've just ordered some Costa Rica SHB Swiss Water Decaf to give them a try. I've only ever had instant decaf before so not a fan. Hoping this will be a bit better! It'll allow me to play with the machine more too without staying awake all night (already a bit of an insomniac)! I'll let you know how it tastes.


If you don't like it, try a co2 decaf before ruling them out.


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

Cheers, hadn't heard of that before. Or SWD either until a couple of days ago!


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

I've been drinking the Costa Rican SWD this weekend and have to say I'm very impressed. I was expecting to taste 'something' missing but I can't tell the difference. It's a very smooth and well balanced flavour. Slightly fruity but not too acidic. One of my faves now!

http://www.flamingbeancoffee.webeden.co.uk/shop/4570945630/SWD-Costa-Rica-SHB---Decaffeinated/4108509


----------



## flibble (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi all, I have some decaf I rather like from happy donkey, but I'm quite new to this and my palate may be rather more pallet-like!


----------

